

Tell HN: Math books galore - dkarapetyan

In a past life I was a graduate student and accumulated a lot of math books. Currently they are just sitting around collecting dust on my bookshelves and I&#x27;d like to make room for my current interests. I&#x27;ve donated most of the more accessible books to the local library but some are a bit more specialized to be any practical use to the general public. I figure people here might find better use for them. Here&#x27;s the current list http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;gp&#x2F;aag&#x2F;main&#x2F;ref=olp_merch_name_1?ie=UTF8&amp;asin=0521141885&amp;isAmazonFulfilled=0&amp;seller=A2HO9KC0NMYNYH.
======
qzc4
Oddly enough, that page is giving me a 405:

    
    
        $ curl -IL http://www.amazon.com/gp/aag/main/ref=olp_merch_name_1\?ie=UTF8\&asin=0521141885\&isAmazonFulfilled=0\&seller=A2HO9KC0NMYNYH
        HTTP/1.1 405 MethodNotAllowed
        Date: Sat, 27 Sep 2014 22:57:27 GMT
        Server: Server
        x-amz-id-1: [redacted because I have no idea what this is]
        allow: POST, GET
        x-amz-id-2: [redacted because I have no idea what this is]
        Vary: Accept-Encoding,User-Agent
        Content-Type: text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1

